# Counterpoint



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

There are a number of musicians that use this device and I've never really invested any time into learning it. It just kinda sat in the back of mind mind as something to really check out. Particularly because I'm into dual guitars and leads. So this came up in my Youtube list today so I thought I'd share this really quick but cool primer on how it works.






Has anyone gotten into this type of thing in their music writing or teaching? Maybe some good stuff to share from someone who's done it? The tune I'm most familiar with with regard to it as far as guitar players in my little world is Steve Morse.






Any tips and advice on what to watch for or hiccups you might encounter when applying this not so basic concept? Any other tunes you guys know of that are cool? Original material is always welcome of course.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks! Very interesting indeed. 
I have always wondered what Counterpoint was all about.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Very cool. Lots of info there to work with. Makes me think of this... get rid of the guitar trills and I think its counterpoint_ish.





C_


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The songsterr version of Point Counterpoint. I didn't read it for accuracy.

Point Counterpoint Tab by Steve Morse Band - Classical gtr. - Acoustic Guitar (nylon) | Songsterr Tabs with Rhythm


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

You're the man Mooh. Here's my reference material.










It's getting a bit beaten up. Picked it up in 1992 when it came out. Great album BTW. Do you have any good examples from your vast repetoire of stuff?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not exactly where you might expect it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Pachelbel's Canon In D is a form of counterpoint and its chord progression is very common in pop and rock music. A Whiter Sade Of Pale, while not great counterpoint, certainly could be. 

Of course, virtually anything can be re-arranged with more counterpoint. Witness this:






One of my favourite student exercises is to make a piece a canon or round.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks fopr the great post Mooh. The Nina Simone was particularly worth the wait for it. Like what you're doing with the student Canon thing too. I never really got into it with my students when I had them, but me and a buddy that I taught have done it with Bon Jovi's Wanted Dead or Alive intro. Sounded pretty good.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Worst canon ever, but maybe the most fun, was Na Na Hey Hey (Kiss Him Good-bye). I had two brothers taking lessons, one on guitar, the other on mandolin, so with me adding bass it sounded like something out of Loony Toons. When one of the three instruments took its turn at a sort of baroque improvisation, it sounded awesome.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I almost forgot I had this bookmarked. The Lady Gaga Fugue is particularly cool.

The Lady Gaga Fugue and other incredible Baroque-inspired arrangements of pop songs - Classic FM


----------

